# How early do i have to wake up to take care of goats?



## copper905 (May 27, 2011)

How early do i have to wake up to take care of goats?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I would say 3AM :laugh: But that wouldn't be true. 
It depends on if you are going to be milking and a few things. 
For mine I take care of them at 9AM and then again at 5PM. I feed and do water both those times. If it is a hot day I check water a few extra times since they like fresh water. I had gotten a shallow trough to water them but they only like it the first day when it is new then they wont drink it so it was back to buckets a few times a day.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd say no later than 10 am to care for them. I'm up early and like to get everything done by 9 am. Just my preference. There are also other things though that will come into play as Logan was saying.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> Well I would say 3AM :laugh: But that wouldn't be true.


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:

I don't think it matters if it's 6am or 9am or sometime in between. I do mine at 6am and 6pm because it fits well with the rest of our daily routine. I think what is important is consistency. Whatever times you chose it should be about the same time every day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well I would say 3AM :laugh: But that wouldn't be true.


 :ROFL:



> I don't think it matters if it's 6am or 9am or sometime in between. I do mine at 6am and 6pm because it fits well with the rest of our daily routine. I think what is important is consistency. Whatever times you chose it should be about the same time every day.


 I agree... :thumb:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with everyone else...it really depends on how it fits into your schedule. During the school year, I milk and feed at 4:30AM and 5:30PM because that's what works with my teaching schedule. During the summer, we're able to sleep in a little, and I'm out there at 6:30AM and 5:30PM. If you're going to be milking, it does need to be pretty consistent. Goats don't like big changes...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

As early as you want, they wont mind :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine have adapted well to my schedule....4 am they get hay, water and the milkers get feed and milked...I get off work at 2pm so I give fresh water then and maybe a little hay inside if it's raining then I feed/milk at 4pm and if I happen to be off work I will go and strip my girls around 9pm and give a bit of hay so that I don't have to be up at 4am and can sleep in a little and milk /feed at around 8 or 9.

As long as they have fresh water frequently in the hot weather as well as hay or browse available I think a consistent 2x a day schedule is fine...wether it's 10 am and 10 pm or earlier.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow- my goats are spoiled. I feed (hay and grain)and milked at 4:45- they get awfully noisy otherwise! I only milk 1 x per day in the summer (most of my girls kidded in Feb). They get hay around 2-3pm and then get refilled water etc... and grain around 8:30 before they get put to bed.


----------

